# Oakhurst, Ambergate, Derbyshire, April 2009



## boxfrenzy (Apr 22, 2009)

Ambergate, Derbyshire, plan G. A day of exploring had been met with new sheets, bolts and boarding so far, and things weren't looking too clever. However, after much frowning, the urbex gods had a change of mood, smiled and suddenly we were on...
Francis Hurt built Oak Hurst in 1848.The Johnson family, of the nearby Bridon Wire, had the house enlarged. 






In the early 1900's it was a retreat for the local Diocese, later becoming flats in the 1970's, a venture that wasn't too successful. By the mid 1980's the company that owned it were bankrupt and it has been abandoned now for nearly quarter of a century.





Inside is ruined, with floors down, and joists hanging precariously from crumbling walls. Rumours of a haunting are rife on the internet. No spirits were seen today.





It had been a tense journey through the inside of the house. Sooner or later things will give way and there will be more collapsing. Eventually after moving tentatively through fallen ceilings and roof beams we reached a courtyard.





The half buried door to flat 3.






Things felt slightly safer in the courtyard





Doors led off into workshops and outhouses.






A range was in one of them, rusting and unused after a quarter of a century.






I loved the detail on the drainpipe. I am a bit sad like that.





Mrs Mangle. Off Neighbours.






Staircase to nowhere.


----------



## james.s (Apr 22, 2009)

I love this place, been there a few times, last time I was thwarted however, it was in the act of falling down!
It really is unsafe! I love your shots, especially the mangle one. Did you go down into the cellars? They are great, in lovely condition.


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (Apr 22, 2009)

This place looks so interesting, reminds me of a place my friend and i visited, but it is on a LOT smaller scale, and more farmy  Any more pics?


----------



## boxfrenzy (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. Sadly missed the cellars which was very disappointing. I'd love to see some shots of down there. That is my worst nightmare. I dread visiting somewhere and someone saying "Oh yeah, did you see the Spitfire/loom/steam engine?" and me shaking my head and collapsing to the floor, sobbing with failure.
Three more.





Fallen ceiling timbers





Passageway


----------



## james.s (Apr 22, 2009)

*Don't sob due to failure, these are great pictures 
Here is a picture of the cellar:



*


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2009)

Such an amazing piece of dereliction...surely an art-form in it's own right! 
Your photos never cease to amaze me, box. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## james.s (Apr 27, 2009)

By the way, It's supposedly up for sale for a pound 

I think we can all raise that between us...


----------



## Static (Apr 27, 2009)

Whoa, I am loving these photos!
Looks like an interesting (if not dangerous) explore.


----------



## boxfrenzy (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks very much for the comments guys. Hopefully someone will save up and buy it before it falls down completely.


----------



## NicolaWanless (Sep 28, 2009)

*In Love!*

Hi there!

Gosh I have fallen head over heels in love with this building! I grew up in the area and didn't even know it was there! I'd love to get my hands on it but can't find out any info on who owns it??????? And if it is only a pound then I want it!!!! Can anyone shed any light on Estate agents or owners?????? Been desperately trying to find out but living in Oz isn't helping my course! I'll be moving home next year (mid) and would love to get my hands on this before then!!!! Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## DPAGE (Oct 19, 2009)

Attending a wedding in Ambergate a few weeks ago. Spotted the house while on a walk. So reminds me of a house that used to be abandoned near where I lived as a child. fab playhouse! Some travellers burnt it down

Did not try to gain entry as had my daughter with me who was barefoot, but the photos are fabulous 

Told that lots of people have tryed to buy the house over the years. Story is that it s rented out. If it is I think they wil loose their deposit! 

A fascinating site too. 

Dani

Edit



NicolaWanless said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Gosh I have fallen head over heels in love with this building! I grew up in the area and didn't even know it was there! I'd love to get my hands on it but can't find out any info on who owns it??????? And if it is only a pound then I want it!!!! Can anyone shed any light on Estate agents or owners?????? Been desperately trying to find out but living in Oz isn't helping my course! I'll be moving home next year (mid) and would love to get my hands on this before then!!!! Any help greatly appreciated.



If it is for sale for a pound, its likely to be owned by a local authority or some other government agency.

You will need to show what use you will put the building to and that you have the money to restore it, if you do not keep to the plan they will take it off you, well it does not become yours until you have restored it


----------



## james.s (Oct 20, 2009)

As the building is listed, if you buy it for a pound you HAVE to restore it


----------

